# تحويل التاريخ القبطي الى ميلادي و العكس



## وسام شاه (23 مايو 2021)

خدمة مجانية تمكنك من تحويل أي تاريخ قبطي الى ميلادي و العكس ربما تكون مفيدة لبعض أعضاء المنتدى 
تحويل التاريخ القبطي


----------



## Remark (23 مايو 2021)

*تـحـذيـــر .. !!*

*

رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"

توخّى الحذر بعدم الضغط على"الروابط الخارجية"
الموجودة فى مثل هذه المشاركات "الغريبة"
قبل مراجعة المراقبين وإدارة المنتدى !!
​*


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2021)

الرابط سليم
شكراً للمشاركة وشكراً لتنبيهك يا اخ Remark


----------



## وسام شاه (24 مايو 2021)

Remark قال:


> *
> 
> رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"
> 
> ...



شكرا على ردك و أتفهم مخاوفك لكن الرابط لا يوجد به أي شيء خطير. 
كل ما في الأمر أني كنت مهتم بمتابعة التقويم القبطي لاعتبارات وطنية و كذلك لأهميته فيما يتعلق بتوقعات حالات الطقس و لم أجد أي طريقة تمكنني من تحويل التاريخ القبطي الى ميلادي و العكس و معرفة تاريخ اليوم القبطي بطريقة سهلة. فقمت ببرمجة هذا الموقع كخدمة مجانية لمن يهمه الأمر.


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (5 مارس 2022)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا على ردك و أتفهم مخاوفك لكن الرابط لا يوجد به أي شيء خطير.
> كل ما في الأمر أني كنت مهتم بمتابعة التقويم القبطي لاعتبارات وطنية و كذلك لأهميته فيما يتعلق بتوقعات حالات الطقس و لم أجد أي طريقة تمكنني من تحويل التاريخ القبطي الى ميلادي و العكس و معرفة تاريخ اليوم القبطي بطريقة سهلة. *فقمت ببرمجة هذا الموقع* كخدمة مجانية لمن يهمه الأمر.


*هل اتفهم مما تحته خط فى اقتباسى لردك انك ( مبرمج ) ؟*


----------

